# Switch im Netzwerk wieder finden....



## Kuhprah (24. Februar 2016)

Ich verwende bei mir im Haus einen Zyxel GS1900-48HP Switch der eigentlich gut funktioniert... sonst könnte ich diese Zeile auch nicht schreiben... aber seit heute abend komme ich mit der üblichen Adresse :192.168.1.37 nicht mehr drauf... Früher hatte er 192.168.1.1 aber das hat sich mein Modem gekrallt, daher war der Switch dann auf der 37.... 

Aber er is weg. Auch im Modem selber bei allen verbunden Geräten ist der zwar noch drin, aber nur mit einer MAC Adresse und ner IPv6.. keine V4 mehr... wie finde ich den denn jetzt wieder?


----------



## niklasschaefer (24. Februar 2016)

Hi,
Nutze mal Advanced Ip Scanner vllt. Findet er ja was. Wenn nicht gehe mal per seriellen Kabel auf den Switch und lese die ip adresse aus. Was ich immer empfehle Switchen eine statische Ipadresse zugegeben dann hat man das Problem nicht. Kann man unter Configuration am Switch einstellen. Habe den selben Switch daheim .


Wenn du noch weitere Fragen hast kannst du mich gerbe per pn anschreiben.



Gruß Niklas


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Februar 2016)

Ich würde mal im Keller nachschauen, vielleicht versteckt er sich ja in einem Serverschrank. 

Wenn die IP per DHCP von Router zugewiesen ist, kannst du die aktuelle IP auf jeden Fall in der Geräteliste des Routers finden.


----------



## Kuhprah (26. Februar 2016)

So, hab ihn wieder  War im Serverschrank... und nein, im Router haben alle Geräte eine IP.. nur der Switch hat keine... hab dem jetzt aber mal eine manuell zugewiesen.. langsam komme ich mit dem Teil einigermassen klar


----------

